# Nice Girl needs desperate help on new apartment with particleboard walls HELP!



## NikkiGagnon (Jan 18, 2010)

Dear Wood and Electrical Masters: 

I have also posted this under wood finishing and electrical forum to reach everybody I can! 

I have moved into a new apartment in which my bedroom walls are all particle board







. Now I think I have figured out how to cover them with a cute fabric because he wont let me paint or wallpaper it. However, I'm worried about the electrical outlets and switches. I haven't gotten a close look at the outlets and have no idea what I'm doing, if there okay, if it will cause a fire because I have a lot of electronics etc...What should I do? What is my next step? How do I know that they are safe and secure? And is no secure how to I get them so? Is there anything else I should know or worry about with having particle board as walls? Unfortunately I have to live there, I don't have any other options so I have to make it work and there land lord isn't wavering. I don't know if the particle board is covering a regular Sheetrock (kinda covering something up) wall or if its just the particle board. I will have more info in a day or two. But if ANYBODY knowledgeable in this topic please contact me...the easiest way would be [email protected] and sooner the better. I wonder how much it would cost a electrician to come out and check the situation? I wouldn't be able to check this forum often. Any info will help and be MUCH appreciated! I know there is a lot of questions and concerns in this post, but if anybody reads this and can help please read carefully and try to answer everything you can...

MUCH APPRECIATED,








Nikki Gagnon
Saco, Maine
[email protected]


----------

